# Problem with USB Ports on Motherboard



## arjunlalb (May 27, 2011)

Hi to all.
I do not know where exactly to post this problem. Since its mainly related to the USB ports, I'm posting it under the Motherboard category.

My PC configuration is as follows

Intel DG31PR Motherboard
Intel c2D 2.4Ghz Processor
2GB + 1GB Corsair XMS2 RAM
2 x 250GB Hitachi Deskstar HDD
LG DVD Writer
Mercury 450W SMPS
Videocon Integra 19inch monitor

There are a few problems. The latest and the most important one being the problem with USB ports. At times, my USB ports doesnt work. I plugin my USB device, mainly IDEA NETSETTER and PENDRIVES. They work sometimes and sometimes they dont. The system detects USB devices sometimes, but they keep on getting connected and disconnected continuously, as in a loop, without any loose connection.

I'm not able to use any USB hub also. The USB hub gets recognized, but the USB device I plug in to it is not read or detected.

Both these problems mostly occurs while using windows. Almost 75% times, its a failure. When I use Ubuntu, probability of devices getting detected is more, but still it fails.

Another problem is with the Hard Disc. I have two 250GB hard discs as I mentioned earlier with the configuration, but one hard disc is not read at times(always the same one) and sometimes, system doesnt even boot. If I restart after sometime, the hard disc may be read(still not sure though). This problem exists in both the OSes.

I use a Videocon Integra 19inch Monitor. When I use Ubuntu, I'm not getting resolutions more than 1024x768. My monitor supports resolution upto 1440x900.

I dont know what to do,with any of these problems.. In a complete dilemma. Help me out please guys.

also, one more thing to add - I purchased this motherboard and Processor in 2008 - June-July

Processor is c2D e4600 2.4ghz. OS is Windows 7 Ultimate 32 bit and Ubuntu 11.04


----------



## Tech&ME (May 27, 2011)

Update the BIOS, with the latest version. (Download it from the intel website).

Post if this helps.


----------



## asingh (May 27, 2011)

Also update all the chipset drivers.


----------



## arjunlalb (Jun 5, 2011)

I updated the BIOS. it was fine for 2 days. later the same problem began appearing again. and now, my system when switched ON does not show any display at times, though the cpu running and all cpu lights are on. no display appears on monitor. after some power offs and ons sometimes, it works, sometimes it doesnt. and the problem of automatic disconnection of connected usb devices still continue and usb hubs are still not recognized.

also the display goes black in between operation and the cpu appears to be working even then. after sometime, it automatically restarts and if lucky, display appears!
i dont know what is wrong. 

I tested the usb hubs and devices with other systems, they are completely fine. my netsetter experienced frequent automatic disconnections when i used it with my pc, but did not have any such problem when I tested with a laptop. so its definitely some prob with my PC/mobo/memory.

urgent help needed guys.


----------



## asingh (Jun 5, 2011)

PSU Issue.


----------



## arjunlalb (Jun 6, 2011)

can someone tell me what exactly a remedial measure shall be?


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 6, 2011)

@arjunlalb: the usb issue is related to only motherboard so,I suggest take to service center for diagonose.

u can try windows xp sp2 to check whether its a problem with win7 or ubuntu.


----------



## Tech&ME (Jun 6, 2011)

Now it is very clear that the problem is with the Motherboard.

1. You must take it out (remove all the devices connected to it)

2. Take the motherboard and send it for testing. if fault is found, either get a replacement board or get it repaired.

_On a Side Note:_

Touch and see if the USB ports becomes *HOT* when you plugin the devices or not. 

Warning: Please do this only if you are familiar with the hardware of your computer and that you are confident enough to do it yourself


----------

